# Hello ALL!



## Robert_ (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm not new but i haven't been on in god probably about a year who knows? A long time anyway so i thought i'd welcome myself again. Hope you don't mind.

Robert


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2003)

Robert welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2003)

Welcome 

Did you have the same screen name when you were on before???


----------



## Robert_ (Dec 19, 2003)

Yip!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome from a Newbie!


----------



## Robert_ (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks all


----------

